# I'm On The Throne



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... or at least I WILL be. Once I build it. I'm going to stage the front door entry with a throne of bones. A BONE THRONE. I'll dress as a demon of some sort, and make it very hell-ish looking all around. That's the plan anyway.

A sketch of the framework:


A sketch of the finished idea:


I have the bones ... I just need the time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love this idea


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Sounds awesome! Thinking of any accent lighting, fog, etc.?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to admit, when I saw "throne", my first thought was more the euphemism for a toilet as opposed to this really cool bone throne:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Well I'm on the throne reading this post. Have to admit it. Being here and driving back and forth to work are the only slots I have for personal time. I choose to spend 1/3 of that time with y'all. I hope y'all can appreciate that 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really great! Following along.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice idea!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Longmont Haunt said:


> Sounds awesome! Thinking of any accent lighting, fog, etc.?


All of the above!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! Looks spooktacular!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Have to admit, when I saw "throne", my first thought was more the euphemism for a toilet as opposed to this really cool bone throne:jol:


That was my first thought too!

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see how it turns out. :jol:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome!!!! Consider this idea stolen! I shall steal your idea make one next year. I'm thinking the deadite king from Army of Darkness would look great sitting on it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I love this! I really like the creepy hands on the top and bottom. What materials are you thinking of using?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

PrettyGhoul said:


> I love this! I really like the creepy hands on the top and bottom. What materials are you thinking of using?


Cheap materials ... my company "downsized" and I was laid-off. Not shaping up to be one of my better years.

I'll make the frame out of two-by-fours and such. Then I'm gonna just glue on all the bones. Everything I need, I already have. Fortunately


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A Pox on downsizers


----------



## JLBopp (Sep 16, 2017)

Good to know I wasn't the only one expecting a spookified toilet haha. I think this is a great idea. Excited to see the finished piece!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool idea. Best part is you have both the materials and a little extra time to complete the throne. Hope your company "upsizes" soon


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's the mask.

mask by James Wright, on Flickr

It's a bike mask that I painted and added horns to.

At the end of this week I am officially out of a job. I got 16 weeks of severance, so I'm hoping to get a job soon and double-up on the salary for a while. But I have no illusions it will be easy ... I've already hit the job-search trail.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The horns make that mask look uber cool!

Good luck on the job hunt. Spooky1 and I have both been through layoffs (fortunately not at the same time) and know how stressful it can be.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Stressed?!

the-man-with-two-brains-poster by Jim Wright, on Flickr

Who's Stressed?!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr. Maniaco,

The mask looks fantastic (and I can't believe you made him out of a bike mask)! You did a great job with the color and shading. He's going to look really imposing on top of your throne. 

I'm very sorry to hear about the layoff (they're tough I know). I wish you luck and much success on your job search!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Dr. M, I love your idea and that mask is looking great. I'm sorry about the layoff, here's to hoping you find something bigger and better.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the well-wishes! I have a few leads, so we'll see what happens. In the meantime I worked on my throne ...



Still some work to do on it ... then I can work on the costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that’s impressive! Might not be comfortable to sit on but it’s gorgeous:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Might not be comfortable to sit on but it's gorgeous:jol:


Some of us prefer to sacrifice comfort for style. (and there's a pillow)


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Holy WOW! That is just to cool! I was going back and forth looking at your original sketch and your finished throne. Really, really nice! I love the addition of the chains and the candles at the top. I'm glad you kept the hands on the armrests though. Also love the skull at the bottom of the throne...looks like he's really straining to hold up the weight of the massive throne!  OK Dr. Maniaco now how about a picture of someone sitting on it?  Beautiful work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is beyond Rad!!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! Here's another pic that shows the seat better ... I'm going to cover the pillow in black, maybe add bones to it too.


And just playing with the costume right now ...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is just beyond amazing! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it, Doc - the chair and the costume!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hope everyone had a GREAT Halloween!



Mine turned out pretty good. Great weather, lots of ToTs.

I sat very still until they got close, then I just tilted my head a little bit. Screaming, running, a little pee ... the usual.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would probably be in the later, but would then have a nervous giggling fit, your vision turned out great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## panicRealm (Jun 22, 2020)

Awesome idea, will be following your haunts!


----------

